# Camping/fishing inshore



## jshaw2025 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey guys, I haven't posted in a while(never on the salt board). I recently went on a guided trip in Jax and have a blast! It was my first time fishing for reds and trout, and we didnt manage to catch any keepers but now I'm hooked!

I'm looking for an affordable way to get down to the coast so I'm thinking about taking a pop-up camper down to the GA coast and kayak fishing. Where would you camp and fish if you were in that situation? Is there a good campground with a kayak launch near good fishing grounds?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chum (Dec 6, 2016)

Jekyll Island campground is pretty awesome!


----------



## Chum (Dec 6, 2016)

Crooked River State Park would meet your needs too!


----------



## jshaw2025 (Dec 6, 2016)

Chum said:


> Crooked River State Park would meet your needs too!



Thanks chum! Any tips on fishing the tide in a kayak?


----------



## WayneB (Dec 6, 2016)

Ft. McAllister and Ossabaw sound.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 7, 2016)

+1 on mcallister.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 7, 2016)

I live close enough to the coast i just drive the kayak down. you can crash on one of the couches. haha


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 7, 2016)

I dont see a lot of yak action at Crooked River. The tides around there run extremely hard. You have to plan your trips with the tides. A couple of months ago I put in at Crooked River and saw a lady talking to another boater about her friends not making it back to the ramp. The tides were coming in hard and the wind was against them too. Someone had to go get them in a boat and bring them back to the hill. If you aren't prepared for those tides, you will suffer. Im sure you are beyond a novice in paddling, but I just wanted to warn you that you will have a much more enjoyable day going with the tides if you try Crooked River. The camping there is awesome, as is the fishing. Its a great place to go, just be prepared to marathon paddle.


----------



## jshaw2025 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! AllTerrain where do you fish?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 7, 2016)

jshaw2025 said:


> Thanks for the replies! AllTerrain where do you fish?



SAVAnnah, Tybee, midway, barrier islands. Depends on who I can fish with


----------



## ssramage (Dec 8, 2016)

Jekyll. Not sure if the ferry will transport a kayak but Cumberland would be awesome too.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 8, 2016)

ssramage said:


> Jekyll. Not sure if the ferry will transport a kayak but Cumberland would be awesome too.



Cumberland is great. Ferry won't carry yaks. We just put them on a buddies boat and got dropped off.


----------

